# Is everything boring to you?



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

It was my birthday today and my parents said that they would do whatever I wanted to do. When they asked this, I couldnt give them an answer. I dont know what I want because everything I can think of seems boring to me. I have lost interest in basically everything.

Am I the only one like this? Is this a common symptom of SA or depression or something else? I have felt this way for a long time and im starting to wonder if maybe im just brain-dead or something


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yup I felt exactly like that when I dropped out of school and got depressed. I just lied around all day doing nothing. My brother would try to get me out of the house but I'd just say "but there's nothing to do." 

It's just a state of mind. It'll pass. Try thinking happy thoughts.

Oh, and happy birthday man. Just find something remotely interesting and do it. Go eat at a nice restaurant with your parents or something.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

et1991 said:


> It's just a state of mind. It'll pass.


When? Its been a few years already  The only thing I find interesting is watching a movie I havent seen before or playing some awesome new video game that just came out that I really like.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hard to say because I'm not you, but the best thing I learned to do is probably learning to stop beating myself up. It took me like 6 or 7 years, but that doesn't mean anything. Always thinking I'd rather be doing something else or be somewhere else wasn't doing me any good. I slowly learned to accept my situation instead of fighting it. It's all I really could do all along. Now I feel like I can change. 

Yeah movies and games are a big thing for me as well, although I'm starting to grow a bit tired of games. Do you watch any tv shows?


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Nop I dont watch any TV shows. The only one I watched and really enjoyed was "24". I watched heroes but that was a piece of crap after the first season lol.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol yeah I loved season 1 but season 2 was so disappointing. 

You should check out some hbo shows if you have a lot of time on your hands. So many hours of quality entertainment that don't feel like a waste of time.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Whats HBO stand for? Australia here sorry


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I'm having the same **** here. I guess it's a depression, not SA related


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I frequently feel the same way, even about the things that most interest me. Some days I can barely bring myself to do anything. There's not just a feeling of how dull everything is, but of how futile. Like, *I* might find this interesting, but nobody else does, so what's the point?

I'm the type who HATES going through a day without getting at least SOMETHING done, so of course, when I have no interest in anything, it's doubly frustrating. It makes me feel like I haven't accomplished a thing and have wasted the whole day. Every night I tell myself to do more the next day, but when the next day comes, I barely have the interest or energy. It's really frustrating to, for example, sit down with a nice new book and barely have the frame of mind in which to enjoy reading it, especially when you've been anticipating it arriving in the mail!

Loss of interest and motivation is a big sign of depression.

There's also literally nothing much to do around here. Reading/writing/playing computer games, and watching random wild animals stop by to eat, are the pinnacle of entertainment at my house.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Younique said:


> Whats HBO stand for? Australia here sorry


Ah, I see. It stands for Home Box Office, it's a premium cable channel you can subscribe to here in the US. I don't have a subscription so I just download the shows lol.


----------

